# Officer Down: A Memorial to Fallen Officers.



## Bob Hubbard

Law enforcement officers place their lives on the line every day. Some unfortunately make the ultimate sacrifice.

Please use this thread to honor their memories.


I ask that you please refrain from any comments other than paying your respects and adding names to this list.  Feel free to link to department memorial sites, as well as memorial threads here or elsewhere.

Also, please disable your signature when posting on this thread.

Thank you

May this thread grow slowly and rarely be needed.



*Officer Down Memorial Page, Inc.*
http://www.odmp.org/

*Police One - Officer Down*
http://www.policeone.com/officer-down/


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Buffalo NY Police Department*
http://www.bpdthenandnow.com/memorialpage01.html

Detective James M. Shepard
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Wednesday, February 2, 1887
        Cause of Death: Structure collapse 

Sergeant Timothy J. Cantlin
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Sunday, January 12, 1896
        Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Sergeant Frederick Brown
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Tuesday, June 16, 1896
        Cause of Death: Struck by train 

Patrolman William Dreyer
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Monday, November 2, 1896
        Cause of Death: Struck by train 

Patrolman Patrick J. Cronin
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Saturday, August 23, 1902
        Cause of Death: Struck by train 

Patrolman Louis D. Wanner
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Sunday, April 5, 1903
        Cause of Death: Animal related 

Patrolman Nicholas Bernard Smith
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Thursday, September 7, 1905
        Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Patrolman John R. Ogden
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Tuesday, July 25, 1911
        Cause of Death: Electrocuted 

Patrolman Charles E. Schaeffer
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Wednesday, September 6, 1911
        Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Patrolman George E. Claus
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Tuesday, November 19, 1912
        Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Patrolman William J. Clossey
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Friday, June 13, 1913
        Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Detective John M. Dumke
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Sunday, April 20, 1919
        Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Patrolman Fred J. Pauley
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Saturday, July 19, 1919
        Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Patrolman Herman A. Radel
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Saturday, July 19, 1919
        Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Patrolman Norman R. Hayes
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Monday, October 20, 1919
        Cause of Death: Animal related 

Patrolman Dennis J. Harrington
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Saturday, October 2, 1920
        Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle 

Patrolman Winfield S. Willis
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Monday, August 22, 1921
        Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Patrolman Charles A. Schmitt
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Tuesday, November 15, 1921
        Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle 

Patrolman Emil Woelffel
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Saturday, April 15, 1922
        Cause of Death: Struck by train  

Lieutenant Edward Steck
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Monday, May 22, 1922
        Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Patrolman William T. Hunt
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Thursday, January 17, 1924
        Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Patrolman Harold Haltam
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Sunday, December 23, 1928
        Cause of Death: Gunfire  

Patrolman Carl L. Wunderlich
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Tuesday, February 4, 1930
        Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Patrolman John C. Germain
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Saturday, August 9, 1930
        Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle 

Lieutenant George T. Miller
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Sunday, December 20, 1931
        Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle 

Patrolman Russell E. Greeley
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Sunday, November 20, 1932
        Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Patrolman Joseph Striebich
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Sunday, January 21, 1934
        Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle 

Patrolman Sterling C. Forden
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Saturday, June 23, 1934
        Cause of Death: Stabbed 

Lieutenant George L. Uhl
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Friday, August 31, 1934
        Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Patrolman Edmond Lisiecki
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Sunday, January 26, 1936
        Cause of Death: Motorcycle accident 

Patrolman Anthony H. Brock
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Sunday, January 3, 1937
        Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Patrolman Clayton W. Clark
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Tuesday, February 8, 1938
        Cause of Death: Assault 

Detective Frank C. Wypijewski
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Sunday, March 20, 1938
        Cause of Death: Heart attack 

Patrolman Louis Vastola
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Thursday, October 30, 1941
        Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Patrolman Fred Ganter
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Tuesday, December 29, 1942
        Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Patrolman Robert H. Good
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Wednesday, May 11, 1949
        Cause of Death: Motorcycle accident 

Patrolman Thomas Dennis Sullivan
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Monday, February 22, 1954
        Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Patrolman William F. Gleisle
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Monday, November 27, 1967
        Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Patrolman Robert J. Arnold
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Monday, January 15, 1968
        Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Patrolman Joseph L. O'Neil
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Wednesday, October 7, 1970
        Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Patrolman David J. Scime
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Thursday, September 5, 1974
        Cause of Death: Vehicular assault 

Patrolman Carl O. Reese
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Tuesday, February 1, 1977
        Cause of Death: Heart attack 

Police Officer Charles E. McDougald
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Wednesday, April 9, 1997
        Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Police Officer Robert J. McLellan
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Wednesday, February 25, 1998
        Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle 

Police Officer James A. Shields
        Buffalo Police Department, NY
        EOW: Wednesday, October 30, 2002
        Cause of Death: Automobile accident


----------



## morph4me

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

.


----------



## terryl965

:asian:


----------



## Drac

.


----------



## exile

:asian:


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## Carol

Sgt. Milagros Agosto Perez, of the Puerto Rico Police Department.

Sgt. Perez was off duty and in civilian clothes when she was visiting a seamstress shop in Hato Ray.  She heard gunfire and emerged from the shop with her gun drawn.  A shooting victim lay in the street.  As Sgt. Perez began investigating, she was gunned down and killed.

It is believed that that the victim's family killed Sgt. Perez, thinking she was the one that shot the victim.   The victim's 60-something year old grandparents were among those convicted in her murder.

She was the third woman in the Puerto Rico Police Department to be killed in the line of duty.  She was laid to rest in 1998, at the age of 23.

:asian:


----------



## kyosa

All gave some, some gave all.  We should all take a moment of silence to thank all the LEO's out there that have been injured or killed in the line of duty


----------



## shesulsa

Senior Trooper William Hakim and Captain Tom Tennant.


----------



## seasoned

We salute you. RIP


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## Drac

*http://www.odmp.org/officer/19743-police-officer-jarod-dean*


*Boston Heights Police Department*
*Ohio

Patrolman Jarod Dean*
Boston Heights Police Dept,Oh
EOW: Monday January 19 2009
Casue of Death: Struck by vehicle


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## morph4me

.


----------



## Archangel M

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090322/ap_on_re_us/police_shot_ca



> OAKLAND, Calif.  Police say the fourth Oakland police officer shot on Saturday has died at a city hospital.
> Oakland police spokesman Jeff Thomason says 41-year-old Officer John Hege died Sunday at Highland Hospital after being gravely wounded during a traffic stop.
> Authorities say a 26-year-old parolee opened fire on Hege and 40-year-old Sgt. Mark Dunakin after they pulled him over around 1 p.m. on Saturday, killing Dunakin.
> Suspect Lovelle Mixon was slain later that afternoon in a gunfight with police that left two more officers dead. Thomason identified those officers as 43-year-old Sgt. Ervin Romans and 35-year-old Sgt. Daniel Sakai.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## terryl965

:asian:


----------



## Carol

:asian:


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## searcher

.


----------



## MA-Caver

. 
.
.
.


----------



## seasoned

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Florida Deputies Burt Lopez and Warren York.*



> *(CNN)* -- Two Florida deputies trying to arrest a man wanted in a domestic violence case were shot and killed Saturday by the suspect, who died in a shootout after a car chase into the next county.


http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/04/25/florida.deputies.shot/index.html


----------



## Archangel M

Man...2009's shaping up to be a bad year for LEO's. A domestic that started a gun club..sheesh.


----------



## Carol

Officer Michael Leland Briggs

Manchester Police Department, New Hampshire
EOW: October 16, 2006
Cause of death:  Shot in the head by a felon whose life Officer Briggs saved in 2003.  

Thoughts and prayers for his family. RIP :asian:


----------



## morph4me

.


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Buffalos thin blue line loses another*

* Honored veteran police officer succumbs   to injuries from Niagara Thruway collision *

 By Brian Meyer and Gene Warner
 NEWS STAFF REPORTERS
  Updated: July 25, 2009,  7:37 AM / comments  



         When *Jose A. Colon* was given his police badge and began patrolling city streets 12 years ago, his family knew he was starting a dangerous job. 
But they never imagined he would die while coming home from work. 
Colon, 39, of Orchard Park, died at about 1 p. m. Friday, nine hours after his SUV was struck on the Niagara Thruway. Police said the operator of the other vehicle, Raymond E. Jamison Jr., 21, of Boston, was drunk. 



=========================


----------



## Bob Hubbard

* N.J. cop injured in shootout dies day before 38th birthday*



Story Highlights
 *Marc DiNardo *was one of five officers injured in New Jersey shootout last week
 Two suspects were killed in shootout; DiNardo was shot twice in face
 DiNardo's family plans to donate his organs, medical center's president says


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Beloved small town cop dies suddenly*
​ June 03, 2009 - The minute you saw that big smile beaming from underneath that bushy black mustache you immediately knew Oxford Police Officer *James J. Flores* was on the case.

Seeing him patrolling the streets was a great comfort to folks because he was truly the epitome of a beloved small town cop.


----------



## HKphooey

Officer Brian A. Aselton

http://www.brianaselton.org/

251 - Never Forget

RIP


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Officer Timothy Brenton - Seattle Wa


----------



## Tez3

PC Bill Barker who died saving lives in the horrendous floods in Cumbria.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-officer-hundreds-rescued-rising-floods.html


----------



## jks9199

4 Officers Murdered in Parkland, WA, Coffee Shop

Four Lakewood, WA, police officers were murdered in a restaurant this morning.  Three male officers and one female were killed when a lone gunmen entered the restaurant and ambushed them as they started their shift.

The officers were:
Officer Ronald Owen
Sergeant Mark Renninger
Officer Tina Griswold
Officer Greg Richards
_
In Valor There Is Hope_

Rest In Peace


----------



## Archangel M

.
.
.
.


----------



## Tez3

.
.
.
.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*2009 Law Enforcement Deaths*


Senior Corporal Norman Smith
            Dallas Police Department, TX
            EOW: Tuesday, January 6, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Detention Officer Cesar Arreola
            El Paso County Sheriff's Office, TX
            EOW: Sunday, January 18, 2009
            Cause of Death: Duty related illness 

Police Officer Jarod Dean
            Boston Heights Police Department, OH
            EOW: Monday, January 19, 2009
            Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle 

Deputy Sheriff Dominique Smith
            Torrance County Sheriff's Office, NM
            EOW: Tuesday, January 20, 2009
            Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle 

Police Officer Joshuah Patrick Broadway
            Montgomery Police Department, AL
            EOW: Sunday, January 25, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Chief of Police Larry Blagg
            Trumann Police Department, AR
            EOW: Tuesday, January 27, 2009
            Cause of Death: Accidental 

Sergeant Curtis Massey
            Culver City Police Department, CA
            EOW: Wednesday, January 28, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Captain Richard J. (Rick) Cashin
            Massachusetts State Police, MA
            EOW: Wednesday, January 28, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Chief of Police Johnny Hamilton
            New Ellenton Police Department, SC
            EOW: Wednesday, January 28, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Detective Chris Jones
            Middletown Township Police Department, PA
            EOW: Thursday, January 29, 2009
            Cause of Death: Vehicular assault 

Sergeant Greg Hernandez
            Tulare County Sheriff's Office, CA
            EOW: Friday, February 6, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Police Officer John Pawlowski
            Philadelphia Police Department, PA
            EOW: Friday, February 13, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Police Officer James Frederick (Freddie) Norman
            Cobb County Police Department, GA
            EOW: Saturday, February 14, 2009
            Cause of Death: Vehicular assault 

Lieutenant David Charles Gann
            Sequatchie County Sheriff's Office, TN
            EOW: Tuesday, February 17, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Police Officer Richard Matthews
            Wilmington Police Department, NC
            EOW: Wednesday, February 18, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Captain Scott Bierwiler
            Hernando County Sheriff's Office, FL
            EOW: Thursday, February 19, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Police Officer Glen Ciano
            Suffolk County Police Department, NY
            EOW: Sunday, February 22, 2009
            Cause of Death: Vehicular assault 

Corrections Officer Adam Sanderson
            Florida Department of Corrections, FL
            EOW: Friday, March 6, 2009
            Cause of Death: Vehicular assault 

Special Agent Paul M. Sorce
            United States Department of Justice - Fede..., US
            EOW: Monday, March 9, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Jailer Thomas Carroll
            Goodhue County Sheriff's Department, MN
            EOW: Tuesday, March 10, 2009
            Cause of Death: Heart attack 

Lieutenant Stuart J. Alexander
            Corpus Christi Police Department, TX
            EOW: Wednesday, March 11, 2009
            Cause of Death: Vehicular assault 

Deputy Sheriff Chad Mechels
            Turner County Sheriff's Department, SD
            EOW: Sunday, March 15, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Parole Officer Jeffrey Woolson
            New York State Division of Parole, NY
            EOW: Thursday, March 19, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Corrections Officer Mark Parker
            Orange County Sheriff's Office, FL
            EOW: Thursday, March 19, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Sergeant Mark Dunakin
            Oakland Police Department, CA
            EOW: Saturday, March 21, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Sergeant Ervin Romans
            Oakland Police Department, CA
            EOW: Saturday, March 21, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Sergeant Daniel Sakai
            Oakland Police Department, CA
            EOW: Saturday, March 21, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Police Officer John Hege
            Oakland Police Department, CA
            EOW: Tuesday, March 24, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Trooper Michael (Mike) Warren Haynes
            Montana Highway Patrol, MT
            EOW: Friday, March 27, 2009
            Cause of Death: Vehicular assault 

Sergeant Randy White
            Bridgeport Police Department, TX
            EOW: Thursday, April 2, 2009
            Cause of Death: Vehicle pursuit 

Police Officer Eric Guy Kelly
            Pittsburgh Police Department, PA
            EOW: Saturday, April 4, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Police Officer Stephen James Mayhle
            Pittsburgh Police Department, PA
            EOW: Saturday, April 4, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Police Officer Paul John Rizzo Domenic Sciullo II
            Pittsburgh Police Department, PA
            EOW: Saturday, April 4, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Deputy Sheriff Richard James (Ricky) Stiles Jr.
            East Feliciana Parish Sheriff's Department, LA
            EOW: Tuesday, April 7, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Detective Allen Pearson
            Lenoir County Sheriff's Department, NC
            EOW: Wednesday, April 8, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Police Officer Terry Adams
            Tifton Police Department, GA
            EOW: Wednesday, April 22, 2009
            Cause of Death: Motorcycle accident 

Police Officer Dexter Hammond
            Headland Police Department, AL
            EOW: Friday, April 24, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Deputy Sheriff Burton (Burt) Lopez
            Okaloosa County Sheriff's Office, FL
            EOW: Saturday, April 25, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Deputy Sheriff Warren (Skip) York
            Okaloosa County Sheriff's Office, FL
            EOW: Saturday, April 25, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Deputy Sheriff Brandon Scott Coker
            Vance County Sheriff's Office, NC
            EOW: Saturday, April 25, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Deputy Sheriff D. Robert Harvey
            Lubbock County Sheriff's Department, TX
            EOW: Sunday, April 26, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Patrol Detective Justin Mullis
            French Lick Police Department, IN
            EOW: Wednesday, April 29, 2009
            Cause of Death: Motorcycle accident 

Juvenile Corrections Officer William Hesson
            Ohio Department of Youth Services, OH
            EOW: Wednesday, April 29, 2009
            Cause of Death: Assault 

Border Patrol Agent Intern Nathaniel A. Afolayan
            United States Department of Homeland Secur..., US
            EOW: Friday, May 1, 2009
            Cause of Death: Duty related illness 

Detective Robert Eugene Beane
            Beauregard Parish Sheriff's Office, LA
            EOW: Tuesday, May 5, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Police Officer James Manor
            Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department, NV
            EOW: Thursday, May 7, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Sergeant Dulan Earl Murray Jr.
            Nags Head Police Department, NC
            EOW: Friday, May 15, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Deputy Sheriff Tom Wilson
            Warren County Sheriff's Department, MS
            EOW: Sunday, May 17, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Trooper Kyle P. Barber
            North Carolina Highway Patrol, NC
            EOW: Tuesday, May 19, 2009
            Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle 

Border Patrol Agent Cruz McGuire
            United States Department of Homeland Secur..., US
            EOW: Thursday, May 21, 2009
            Cause of Death: Heart attack 

Police Officer Omar J. Edwards
            New York City Police Department, NY
            EOW: Thursday, May 28, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire (Accidental) 

Police Officer David R. Loeffler
            Minneapolis Police Department, MN
            EOW: Friday, May 29, 2009
            Cause of Death: Vehicular assault 

Master Sergeant Steve L. Hood
            Mississippi Department of Public Safety - ..., MS
            EOW: Friday, May 29, 2009
            Cause of Death: Vehicle pursuit 

Police Officer Alejandro (Alex) Valadez
            Chicago Police Department, IL
            EOW: Monday, June 1, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Lieutenant Greg Jonas
            Centreville Police Department, IL
            EOW: Tuesday, June 2, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Police Officer Brandon Nykori Sigler
            Mobile Police Department, AL
            EOW: Tuesday, June 2, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Investigator Chadwick Alan (Chad) Carr
            Greene County Sheriff's Office, VA
            EOW: Thursday, June 4, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Trooper Joshua D. Miller
            Pennsylvania State Police, PA
            EOW: Sunday, June 7, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Sergeant Andrew (Andy) Tingwall
            New Mexico State Police, NM
            EOW: Thursday, June 11, 2009
            Cause of Death: Aircraft accident 

Trooper Jorge Dimas
            Wisconsin State Patrol, WI
            EOW: Sunday, June 14, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Police Officer Giovanni Gonzalez
            Miami-Dade Police Department, FL
            EOW: Tuesday, June 16, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident                                                         

 

Assistant Chief Joey Cannon
            Plumerville Police Department, AR
            EOW: Friday, June 19, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Police Officer Henry Canales
            Houston Police Department, TX
            EOW: Tuesday, June 23, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Deputy Sheriff Monte  (Leroy) Matthews 
            Adams County Sheriff's Department, ID
            EOW: Monday, July 6, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Deputy Sheriff Shane Thomas Detwiler
            Chambers County Sheriff's Office, TX
            EOW: Monday, July 13, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Sergeant Joe Harris
            Sandoval County Sheriff's Office, NM
            EOW: Thursday, July 16, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Chief Deputy Joshua Eggelston
            Lincoln County Sheriff's Office, ID
            EOW: Saturday, July 18, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Detective Marc DiNardo
            Jersey City Police Department, NJ
            EOW: Tuesday, July 21, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Sergeant Steven May
            Modesto Police Department, CA
            EOW: Thursday, July 23, 2009
            Cause of Death: Vehicular assault 

Border Patrol Agent Robert Wimer Rosas
            United States Department of Homeland Secur..., US
            EOW: Thursday, July 23, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Sergeant David Kinterknecht
            Montrose Police Department, CO
            EOW: Saturday, July 25, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Deputy Sheriff Robbie Chase Whitebird
            Seminole County Sheriff's Office, OK
            EOW: Sunday, July 26, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Deputy Sheriff Marvin Williams
            Seminole County Sheriff's Office, OK
            EOW: Sunday, July 26, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Agent Jorge Sanchez-Santiago
            Puerto Rico Police Department, PR
            EOW: Sunday, August 16, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Deputy Sheriff Stephen (Mike) Gallagher
            Lewis County Sheriff's Office, WA
            EOW: Tuesday, August 18, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Corporal Mike Roberts
            Tampa Police Department, FL
            EOW: Wednesday, August 19, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Correctional Officer Jack Cannon
            Georgia Department of Corrections, GA
            EOW: Thursday, August 20, 2009
            Cause of Death: Heart attack 

Police Officer Jesse Hamilton
            Pasadena Police Department, TX
            EOW: Friday, August 21, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Police Officer Michael Davey
            Weymouth Police Department, MA
            EOW: Monday, August 24, 2009
            Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle 

Deputy Sheriff Christopher Johnson
            Platte County Sheriff's Office, NE
            EOW: Saturday, August 29, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Deputy Sheriff Christopher Ray
            Southampton County Sheriff's Office, VA
            EOW: Saturday, August 29, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Patrolman Chad Spicer
            Georgetown Police Department, DE
            EOW: Tuesday, September 1, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Police Officer Richard Crittenden
            North St. Paul Police Department, MN
            EOW: Monday, September 7, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Detention Sergeant Ronnie Brown
            Polk County Sheriff's Office, FL
            EOW: Tuesday, September 8, 2009
            Cause of Death: Assault 

Patrolman Jerry Jones
            Charleston Police Department, WV
            EOW: Sunday, September 13, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire (Accidental) 

Lance Corporal Jonathan Nash
            South Carolina Highway Patrol, SC
            EOW: Saturday, September 19, 2009
            Cause of Death: Motorcycle accident 

Lieutenant Benjamin Santiago-Fragoso
            Puerto Rico Police Department, PR
            EOW: Wednesday, September 23, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Deputy Sheriff James Anderson
            Lee County Sheriff's Office, AL
            EOW: Thursday, September 24, 2009
            Cause of Death: Vehicular assault 

Deputy Brian S. Etheridge
            Sedgwick County Sheriff's Office, KS
            EOW: Monday, September 28, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Deputy Sheriff Francis David Blake
            Burnet County Sheriff's Department, TX
            EOW: Saturday, October 3, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Sergeant Timothy Olsovsky
            Victoria County Sheriff's Office, TX
            EOW: Wednesday, October 7, 2009
            Cause of Death: Heart attack 

Police Officer Milburn (Millie) Beitel III
            Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department, NV
            EOW: Thursday, October 8, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Sergeant Mickey Hutchens
            Winston-Salem Police Department, NC
            EOW: Monday, October 12, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Police Officer Julius Moore
            St. Louis Police Department, MO
            EOW: Thursday, October 15, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Detention Officer Mike Adcock
            Walton County Sheriff's Office, GA
            EOW: Friday, October 16, 2009
            Cause of Death: Heart attack 

Detention Officer Dionicio Camacho
            Harris County Sheriff's Department, TX
            EOW: Friday, October 23, 2009
            Cause of Death: Heart attack 

Reserve Deputy Mike Wilken
            Ramsey County Sheriff's Department, MN
            EOW: Sunday, October 25, 2009
            Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle 

Special Agent Forrest N. Leamon
            United States Department of Justice - Drug..., US
            EOW: Monday, October 26, 2009
            Cause of Death: Aircraft accident 

Special Agent Chad L. Michael
            United States Department of Justice - Drug..., US
            EOW: Monday, October 26, 2009
            Cause of Death: Aircraft accident 

Special Agent Michael E. Weston
            United States Department of Justice - Drug..., US
            EOW: Monday, October 26, 2009
            Cause of Death: Aircraft accident 

Officer Jarrod John Martinez
            California Highway Patrol, CA
            EOW: Thursday, October 29, 2009
            Cause of Death: Motorcycle accident 

Officer Timothy Q. Brenton
            Seattle Police Department, WA
            EOW: Saturday, October 31, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Trooper David Lane
            New York State Police, NY
            EOW: Wednesday, November 4, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Police Officer Joseph A. Fulton
            Kosciusko Police Department, MS
            EOW: Sunday, November 8, 2009
            Cause of Death: Heart attack 

Sergeant Jeffery Bryant Shaw
            Kosciusko County Sheriff's Department, IN
            EOW: Thursday, November 12, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Police Officer Trevor Nettleton
            Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department, NV
            EOW: Thursday, November 19, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Correctional Officer Daniel Leach
            Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department, NV
            EOW: Saturday, November 21, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Officer Tina Griswold
            Lakewood Police Department, WA
            EOW: Sunday, November 29, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Officer Ronald Owens
            Lakewood Police Department, WA
            EOW: Sunday, November 29, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Sergeant Mark Renninger
            Lakewood Police Department, WA
            EOW: Sunday, November 29, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Officer Greg Richards
            Lakewood Police Department, WA
            EOW: Sunday, November 29, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Deputy Sheriff Adam Michael Mehagan
            Osage County Sheriff's Office, OK
            EOW: Thursday, December 3, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Police Officer Philip Davis
            Pelham Police Department, AL
            EOW: Friday, December 4, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Police Officer Michael Crawshaw
            Penn Hills Police Department, PA
            EOW: Sunday, December 6, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Deputy Sheriff Charles Douglas (Charlie) Brown Jr.
            Martin County Sheriff's Office, NC
            EOW: Tuesday, December 8, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Deputy Sheriff Roy Bruce Sutton Jr.
            Jefferson County Sheriff's Department, IN
            EOW: Friday, December 11, 2009
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident                                                         

Captain Dennis Darrell Cagle
            Henderson Police Department, TN
            EOW: Sunday, December 13, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire                                                         
 
Officer Chris Marano
            Arizona Department of Public Safety, AZ
            EOW: Thursday, December 17, 2009
            Cause of Death: Vehicle pursuit                                                         
 
Corporal Dennis Engelhard
            Missouri State Highway Patrol, MO
            EOW: Friday, December 25, 2009
            Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle                                                         
 
Deputy Sheriff Kent Mundell
            Pierce County Sheriff's Department, WA
            EOW: Monday, December 28, 2009
            Cause of Death: Gunfire


----------



## Bob Hubbard

First  female NY trooper killed on-duty in crash  
        Trooper Jill Mattice  - 01/21/2010         
[Morris, New York]

 
Fla.  police officer dies in crash 
        Officer Charlie Dallas - 01/19/2010         
[Tampa, Florida]

 
NJ  officer struck and killed in bridge crash 
        Cpl. Christopher Milito - 01/17/2010
[Delaware River Port Authority, New Jersey]


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Alleged Fla. murderer kills deputy in shootout - 01/15/2010
*Capt. Chad Reed* - [Cross City,  Florida] 

Fla. deputy killed in crash while driving to  work -  01/14/2010
*Deputy James  Louis Anderson J* - [St. Johns County, Florida] 

La. trooper killed in on-duty crash - 01/14/2010
*Trooper Duane Dalton* - [Lake  Charles, Louisiana] 

Manhunt for suspect who ambushed, killed Pa.  trooper -  01/13/2010
*Trooper Paul  G. Richey* - [Cranberry, Pennsylvania] 

Texas motorcycle officer killed in fiery crash - 01/13/2010
*Officer Craig Story* - [Arlington,  Texas] 

New Orleans officer hurt in crash dies - 01/12/2010
*Officer Alfred Celestain* - [New  Orleans, Louisiana] 

Indy officer, K-9 killed in crash by drunk  driver -  01/11/2010
*Officer  James Szuba* - [Mishawaka , Indiana] 

Search on for suspect that killed Utah deputy - 01/05/2010
*Deputy Josie Greathouse Fox* -  [Delta, Utah] 

Officer, gunman killed after shootout at Las  Vegas courthouse - 01/04/2010
*Special  Deputy Marshal Stanley W. Cooper * - [Las Veags, Nevada] 

Wash. deputy killed in rollover crash - 01/04/2010
*Deputy John Bernard* - [Grant County,  Washington]


----------



## seasoned

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*'Long gray line' of police officers mourns fallen trooper* 


> Gov. David A. Paterson today joined the "long gray line" of more than  500 state police  officers and hundreds of other officers from around the country in  saying their final goodbyes  to *Trooper Jill E. Mattice.*
> ...
> The former Jill Farrar, a 31-year-old Cheektowaga native, became the  first female state  police officer to die in the line of duty when she was killed in a  traffic accident last  Wednesday.


http://www.buffalonews.com/home/story/935646.html


----------



## Carol

Bob Hubbard said:


> *'Long gray line' of police officers mourns fallen trooper*
> 
> http://www.buffalonews.com/home/story/935646.html



A friend of mine was close to her family, and had these comments to share:

* With heartfelt thanks for your years of service and protection to the people of our great state. Thank you for your sacrifice. RIP Trooper Mattice. I know how much your family will miss you. They are all in my thoughts and prayers.*

*                ....just left the funeral home. I wanted to thank every law enforcement officer for protecting us.*


----------



## Bob Hubbard

NC officer dies at end of shift, cause unknown - 03/15/2010
*Officer Thomas Beamer * - [Jefferson,  North Carolina] 

Ohio officer collapsed, died while chasing  suspect -  03/15/2010
*Thomas  Patton * - [Cleveland Heights , Ohio] 

Md. officer dies from car crash injuries - 03/11/2010
*Officer Thomas P. Jensen* - [Prince  George County, Maryland] 

Mich. man dead after killing officer in  shootout -  03/09/2010
*Officer  James Bonneau* - [Jackson, Michigan] 

Ga. officer mistaken for coyote, fatally shot - 03/08/2010
*Officer Christoper Arby Upton * -  [Monroe, Georgia] 

La. deputy shot in the head dies from injuries - 03/08/2010
*Cpl. JR Searcy* - [Monroe, Louisiana] 

Calif. sheriff's deputy dies in crash during  pursuit -  03/01/2010
*Deputy Ken  Collier* - [San Diego, California] 

Gunman killed after murdering Calif. detective - 02/26/2010
*Detective Joel Wahlenmaier* -  [Fresno, California] 

Ill. officer killed after squad hits tree - 02/22/2010
*Sgt. Alan Haymaker* - [Chicago,  Illinois] 

NJ officer dies from accidental gunshot wound - 02/19/2010
*Officer Kevin Wilkins * - [Atlantic  City, New Jersey] 

Ga. cop ambushed, killed with high powered  weapon -  02/16/2010
*Lt. Mike  Vogt* - [Chattahoochee Hills, Georgia] 

Ga. officer's body found in ditch after crash - 02/15/2010
*Deputy David Dwayne Crawford* -  [Carroll, Georgia] 

Mass. officer dies of injuries suffered in  accident -  02/13/2010
*David T.  Zolendziewski* - [Holyoke, Massachusetts] 

La. motorcycle deputy killed escorting float - 02/08/2010
*Capt. Timothy Bergeron * - [Houma,  Louisiana] 

Tenn. officer dies two days after wreck - 02/08/2010
*OfficerJeremy McLaren* - [Spring  Hill, Tennessee] 

SC deputy dies after 'freak accident' - 02/08/2010
*Deputy William Schuck* - [Oconee  County , South Carolina] 

Ohio trooper dead, another injured in crash - 02/05/2010
*Trooper Andrew C. Baldridge* -  [Carey, Ohio] 

Ariz. cop shot, killed during traffic stop - 01/29/2010
*Lt. Eric Shuhandler* - [Gilbert,  Arizona] 

Ohio police chief dies after collapsing in  squad -  01/27/2010
*Police Chief  Carl Worley* - [Ross Township, Ohio] 

Ga. sheriff's deputy has heart attack on duty - 01/26/2010
*James Michael Lord* - [Forsyth,  Georgia]

First female NY trooper killed on-duty in  crash  -  01/21/2010
*Trooper Jill  Mattice * - [Morris, New York] 

Fla. police officer dies in crash - 01/19/2010
*Officer Charlie Dallas* - [Tampa,  Florida] 

NJ officer struck and killed in bridge crash - 01/17/2010
*Cpl. Christopher Milito* - [Delaware  River Port Authority, New Jersey]


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Fla. trooper killed in fiery crash - 05/25/2010
*Trooper Patrick Ambroise*  - [Miami, Florida] 

BP agent killed in collision with steer - 05/25/2010
*Agent Mark Van Doren*  - [Brooks County, Texas] 

Chicago police officer back from Iraq is  killed -  05/21/2010
*Thomas  E. Wortham IV* - [Chicago, Illinois] 

Suspects dead in shootout after slaying 2 Ark.  officers -  05/20/2010
*Brandon Paudert* - [West Memphis, Arkansas] 

Suspects dead in shootout after slaying 2 Ark.  officers -  05/20/2010
*Bill Evans* - [West Memphis, Arkansas] 

Houston officer dies in squad car rollover - 05/20/2010
*Officer Eydelmen Mani*  - [Houston, Texas] 

Ga. deputy shot, killed attempting to serve  warrant -  05/10/2010
*Brian  Lamar Mahaffey* - [Rockdale County, Georgia] 

Detroit officers hurt, 1 killed in shooting - 05/03/2010
*Officer Brian Huff* -  [Detroit, Michigan] 

Minn. officer killed in ambush, manhunt ends  for suspects - 05/01/2010
*Sgt. Joseph Bergeron * - [St. Paul, Minnesota] 

Ky. officer killed in hit-and-run crash - 04/30/2010
*Bryan J. Durman* -  [Lexington, Kentucky] 

Utah deputy dies in fall from bridge - 04/30/2010
*Sgt. Franco Aguilar *  - [Sevier County, Utah] 

Slain Nev. deputy just arrived from Afghanistan - 04/27/2010
*Deputy Ian Deutch* -  [Nye County, Nevada] 

Wis. deputy killed by suspected drunk driver - 04/26/2010
*Kory Dahlvig* -  [Vilas County, Wisconsin] 

Ga. officer dies in wreck on way to work - 04/22/2010
*Officer James Jimmy  Franklin Carter Jr.* - [Henry County, Georgia] 

Texas deputy killed in rollover crash - 04/12/2010
*Jacob Rene Rayos* -  [Reeves County, Texas] 

Md. officer dies in crash after cruiser hits  tree -  04/05/2010
*Officer  Hector Ayala* - [Montgomery County , Maryland] 

SC community mourns officer killed in crash - 03/29/2010
*Cpl. Kevin Cusack* -  [Lancaster, South Carolina] 

Mo. officer killed in crash while pursuing  suspect -  03/24/2010
*Officer  David Haynes* - [St. Louis, Missouri] 

Calif. officer dies 30 years after being shot - 03/23/2010
*Sgt. Ira Essoe * -  [Orange County, California] 

Wash. officer found dead in patrol car at  shooting scene - 03/22/2010
*Officer Brian Walsh* - [Federal Way, Washington]


----------



## jks9199

Trooper First Class Kenneth R. Hall 
*Connecticut State Police
Connecticut*
End of Watch: Thursday, September 2, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 22 years
*Badge Number:* 1231
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, September 2, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Trooper Kenny Hall was killed when his patrol car was struck as he was issuing a summons on I-91.

Trooper Hall had stopped a vehicle on I-91 for an infraction and was in  his patrol car writing a summons when it was struck by a passing  vehicle.  The patrol car was pushed into the vehicle he had stopped and  Trooper Hall was trapped inside for 45 minutes.

Trooper Hall was transported to Baystate Medical Center where he died from his injuries.

Trooper Hall had served with the Connecticut State Police for 22 years.  He is survived by his wife and four children.


----------



## Carol

Earlier this year, my friend Tony decided to step forward as an volunteer in the police auxiliary of his home city, Lowell, Massachusetts.  

Sadly Tony has let me know that one of his counterparts in the Lowell PD was killed today when off-duty, struck by a drunk driver.  The fatal crash occurred in front of the officer's wife...he was on his motorcycle, she was following behind him in her car.

Rest in peace, Officer Patrick Johnson.  31 is far too young to have left us.  :asian:


----------



## Dagney Taggert

SDPD Officer Chris Wilson is 10-7 as of 10/28/2010.

Rest In Peace my brother.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Calif. cop, 2 others dead after standoff - 10/28/2010
*Christopher A. Wilson* - [San Diego Police Department, California] 

Off-duty Puerto Rico cop shot, killed in robbery  - 10/27/2010
*Jose A. Cordova-Montanez* - [San Lorenzo, Puerto Rico] 

Okla. officer dies after wreck with dump truck - 10/27/2010
*George Green* - [Highway Patrol, Oklahoma] 

Texas cop dies in wreck after transporting juvenile - 10/27/2010
*Odell McDuffie Jr.* - [Liberty County, Texas] 

NJ officer dies in collision with pole - 10/25/2010
*John Abraham* - [Teaneck, New Jersey] 

La. cop killed in parking lot ambush - 10/25/2010
*Sergeant Timothy Prunty* - [Shreveport, Louisiana] 

*Police Officer Tommy Portz*
            Baltimore City Police Department, MD
            EOW: Wednesday, October 20, 2010
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident

Mo. sergeant dies in helicopter crash - 10/18/2010
*Joseph (Joe) Schuengel* - [State Highway Patrol, Missouri] 

*Sergeant Sean Drenth*
            Phoenix Police Department, AZ
            EOW: Monday, October 18, 2010
            Cause of Death: Gunfire                                                         

Coast Guard officer dies in training accident - 10/15/2010
*Shaun Lin* - [Coast Guard Office of Law Enforcement, District of Columbia] 

Drunk driver runs red light, kills Texas cop - 10/14/2010
*Karl R McDonough* - [El Paso, Texas] 

SD tribal officer killed in single-vehicle wreck - 10/12/2010
*Merrill Bruguier* - [Cheyenne River Sioux, South Dakota] 

Hit-and-run driver kills Ind. cop on bike patrol training - 09/30/2010
*Will Phillips* - [Greenfield, Indiana] 

*Police Officer James E. Fowler III*
            Baltimore City Police Department, MD
            EOW: Monday, September 27, 2010
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident

Texas cop dies in wreck caused by cow - 09/22/2010
*David Ralph Slaton* - [Highway Patrol, Texas] 

Fla. cop killed in wreck with tractor trailer - 09/22/2010
* Mark A. Longway* - [Hillsborough County, Florida] 

Mo. cop accidently shot, killed in training - 09/16/2010
*Dan De Kraai* - [St. Joseph, Missouri] 

Ga. cop dies of 30-year-old gunshot wound - 09/15/2010
*James M. (Jimmy) Johnson Jr.* - [Carrollton, Georgia] 

Va. trooper dies in deep-water diving training - 09/15/2010
*Mark D. Barrett * - [Virginia State, Virginia] 

La. sergeant shot, killed during burglary - 09/13/2010
*Thomas Alexander * - [Rayville, Louisiana] 

Mich. officer struck by car and killed - 09/08/2010
*Dan Kromer* - [Taylor, Michigan] 

*Officer John Zykas*
            United States Department of Homeland Security, US
            EOW: Wednesday, September 8, 2010
            Cause of Death: Heart attack

Conn. officer killed in roadside collision - 09/03/2010
*Kenneth R. Hall* - [State Police, Connecticut] 

Border Agent dies in head-on Ariz. wreck - 09/03/2010
*Michael V. Gallagher * - [Border Patrol, Arizona]

*Border Patrol Agent Michael V. Gallagher*
            United States Department of Homeland Security, US
            EOW: Thursday, September 2, 2010
            Cause of Death: Vehicular assault

Part-time Mo. chief killed in wreck - 08/30/2010
*Paul Jeffrey Fricke* - [Hawk Point, Missouri] 

2 Alaska officers killed, triggering standoff - 08/30/2010
*Matthew Tokuoka * - [Hoonah, Alaska] 

2 Alaska officers killed, triggering standoff - 08/30/2010
*Anthony Wallace * - [Hoonah, Alaska] 

Utah cop shot, killed while tracking burglar - 08/27/2010
*Brian Harris* - [Kane County, Utah] 

Customs agent's body found off Alaska road - 08/24/2010
*Charles Collins* - [Customs and Border Protection - Office of Field Operations, Alaska] 

Texas cop dies in motorcycle training accident - 08/19/2010
*Leonard Reed * - [Cedar Park, Texas] 

Fire kills 2 Wash. troopers, dispatch manager - 08/17/2010
*Anne Miller-Hewitt* - [Washington State Patrol, Washington] 

Fire kills 2 Wash. troopers, dispatch manager - 08/17/2010
*Gary Miller* - [Washington State Patrol, Washington] 

Fire kills 2 Wash. troopers, dispatch manager - 08/17/2010
*Kristopher Sperry* - [Washington State Patrol, Washington] 

Cop killed, recruit injured during Ill. pursuit - 08/11/2010
*Jeremy Hubbard* - [Cowden, Illinois] 

Minn. cop dies 18 months after being shot - 08/10/2010
*Christopher Dewey * - [Mahnomen County, Minnesota] 

Ill. Chief killed in off-duty vehicle collision - 08/09/2010
*William T. Bauer * - [Wyoming, Illinois] 

Miss. officer killed by suspect who escaped patrol car - 08/09/2010
*Patrolman Glen Agee* - [Jackson, Mississippi] 

Ariz. cop dies during drug bust - 07/30/2010
*Carlos Ledesma* - [Chandler, Arizona] 

NC deputy killed in murder-suicide - 07/29/2010
*John Willis* - [Greene County, North Carolina] 

*Inspector Timothy Charles Barnes*
            North Carolina Division of Motor Vehicles ..., NC
            EOW: Wednesday, July 28, 2010
            Cause of Death: Heart attack

Young Kan. deputy dies in auto accident - 07/26/2010
*Samuel Smith* - [Franklin County, Kansas] 

*Deputy Sheriff Shawn Hess*
            Tazewell County Sheriff's Office, VA
            EOW: Friday, July 23, 2010
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident

*Detective Lieutenant Liusila Brown*
            American Samoa Department of Public Safety, AS
            EOW: Thursday, July 22, 2010
            Cause of Death: Gunfire                                                         

*Deputy Sheriff Samuel A. Smith*
            Franklin County Sheriff's Office, KS
            EOW: Friday, July 23, 2010
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident

Miss. Sheriff killed while laying spike strips - 07/21/2010
*Garry Welford* - [George County, Mississippi] 

Miss. cop dies one month after car wreck - 07/21/2010
*David Lambert* - [Warren County, Mississippi] 

Off-duty Chicago cop shot outside home was set to retire - 07/19/2010
*Michael Bailey* - [Chicago, Illinois] 

*Officer Charles Collins*
            United States Department of Homeland Secur..., US
            EOW: Sunday, July 11, 2010
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident

Chicago cop killed with own gun - 07/08/2010
*Thor Soderberg* - [Chicago, Illinois]

Conn. Sgt. struck by drunk driver dies - 07/07/2010
*Orville Smith* - [Shelton, Connecticut] 

Indian Affairs officer lived to serve, FBI says - 06/29/2010
*Joshua Yazzie* - [United States Department of the Interior , Utah] 

Two Fla. cops killed in shooting - 06/29/2010
*Jeffrey Kocab* - [Tampa Police Department, Florida] 

Two Fla. cops killed in shooting - 06/29/2010
*David Curtis* - [Tampa Police Department, Florida] 

Passing vehicle hits and kills Calif. officer - 06/28/2010
*Brett Oswald* - [California Highway Patrol, California] 

*Officer Justin McGrory*
            California Highway Patrol, CA
            EOW: Sunday, June 27, 2010
            Cause of Death: Vehicular assault

Dept. of Wildlife officer dies in ATV accident - 06/26/2010
*Luke D. Nihart* - [Kansas Department of Wildlife and Parks, Kansas] 

Miss. Sheriff dies in automobile accident - 06/25/2010
*Carol Scruggs* - [Marshall County, Mississippi] 

Calif. CHP officer dies two weeks after being hit by vehicle - 06/23/2010
*Philip Ortiz* - [California Highway Patrol, California] 

Ga. cop dies after crashing into fallen oak tree - 06/23/2010
*Richard Daniels* - [Twiggs County, Georgia] 

Fla. Deputy dies in single-vehicle accident - 06/23/2010
*Melissa Powers* - [Monroe County, Florida] 

Dallas police chief's son suspected of killing cop - 06/22/2010
*Craig Shaw* - [Lancaster, Texas] 

Va. deputy killed during maritime patrol  - 06/20/2010
*Deputy Sheriff Dean Ridings* - [Spotsylvania County Sheriff's Office, Virginia] 

*Deputy Sheriff Caroline Green*
            Richmond Sheriff's Office, VA
            EOW: Saturday, June 19, 2010
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident

Mass. state trooper killed by passing vehicle - 06/18/2010
*Doug Weddleton* - [Massachusetts State Police, Massachusetts] 

NY officer dies after foot chase - 06/14/2010
*Michael Perry* - [White Plains, New York] 

Off-duty Md. trooper shot, killed - 06/11/2010
*Wesley Brown* - [Maryland State Police, Maryland] 

*Officer Thomas Philip Coleman*
            California Highway Patrol, CA
            EOW: Friday, June 11, 2010
            Cause of Death: Vehicle pursuit

*Deputy Sheriff Eddie Wotipka*
            Harris County Sheriff's Department, TX
            EOW: Thursday, June 10, 2010
            Cause of Death: Drowned

*Police Officer Joshua Yazzie*
            United States Department of the Interior -..., US
            EOW: Monday, June 7, 2010
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident                                                         
 
NJ trooper dies after being struck by car - 06/06/2010
*Marc Castellano* - [New Jersey State Police, New Jersey] 

Ariz. officer shot and killed - 05/26/2010
*Travis P. Murphy* - [Phoenix, Arizona]


----------



## jks9199

*Police Officer Paul Dittamo*
*Metropolitan Police Department
District of Columbia*
End of Watch: Saturday, October 30, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 32
*Tour of Duty:* 1 year, 4 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, October 30, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Paul Dittamo was killed in an automobile accident while responding to a call.

At approximately 0100 hours, Officer Dittamo and his partner were  responding to an incident on Morris Road, SE. Their vehicle was  traveling northeast on Martin Luther King Jr. Avenue, SE when it  collided with a utility pole in the 2200 block. Officer Dittamo was  killed in the collision and his partner sustained non-life threatening  injuries.

Officer Dittamo had served with the Metropolitan Police Department for just over one year.


Agency Contact Information
Metropolitan Police Department
300 Indiana Avenue, NW
Washington, DC 20001

Phone: (202) 727-4383

_*Please contact the Metropolitan Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Texas cop shot, killed responding to domestic - 12/29/2010
*Officer Jillian Michelle Smith* - [Arlington Police Department, Texas]
Police Officer Jillian Michelle Smith Cause of Death: Gunfire

Cop shot, killed after Atlanta pursuit - 12/28/2010
*Trooper Chadwick LeCroy* - [Georgia State, Georgia] 
Corporal Chadwick T. LeCroy Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Lt. shot, killed after Ga. robbery - 12/28/2010
*Lieutenant Cliff Rouse* - [Dougherty County, Georgia] 
Lieutenant Cliff Rouse Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Texas cop dies of heart attack in struggle - 12/28/2010
*Michael Ray Schaefer* - [Uvulade County, Texas] 
Deputy Sheriff Michael Ray Schaefer Cause of Death: Heart attack 

University of Houston cop killed in wreck - 12/28/2010
*Ann O'Donnell* - [University of Houston, Texas] 
Police Officer Ann N. O'Donnell Cause of Death: Automobile accident 
*
Police Officer John Maguire*
             Woburn Police Department, MA
             EOW: Sunday, December 26, 2010
             Cause of Death: Gunfire 

*Police Officer Andrew J. Rameas*
             Harker Heights Police Department, TX
             EOW: Monday, December 20, 2010
             Cause of Death: Motorcycle accident 

*Police Officer James Lister*
             Arizona State University Police Department, AZ
             EOW: Thursday, December 16, 2010
             Cause of Death: Heart attack 

Border agent fatally shot in southern Ariz. - 12/15/2010
*Brian A. Terry* - [Border Patrol, Arizona] 
Border Patrol Agent Brian A. Terry Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Fla. officer struck, killed by elderly driver - 12/13/2010
*Wesley Richard Whitmore Jr.* - [Polk County, Florida] 
Sergeant Wesley Richard Whitmore Jr. Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle 

Fla. deputy shot, killed by suicidal suspect - 12/09/2010
*Brandon Coates* - [Orange County Sheriff's Office, Florida] 
Deputy First Class Brandon Lee Coates Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Miss. deputy shot, killed in domestic - 12/04/2010
*Dewayne Crenshaw* - [Tippah County, Mississippi] 
Deputy Sheriff Dewayne Crenshaw Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Mont. cop killed on roadside; suspect dead - 12/02/2010
*David J. DeLaittre* - [Highway Patrol, Montana] 
Trooper David J. DeLaittre Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Ill. officer suffers fatal heart failure following 'brutal beating' - 11/26/2010
*Dwayne Parks* - [Chicago, Illinois] 
Police Officer Dwayne Parks Cause of Death: Assault 

*Police Officer Michael R. Flisk* 
             Chicago Police Department, IL
             EOW: Friday, November 26, 2010
             Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Colo. deputy shot and killed in high-speed chase - 11/23/2010
*Sam Brownlee* - [Weld County Sheriff's Office, Colorado] 
Deputy Sheriff Sam Brownlee Cause of Death: Gunfire 

*Police Officer Patrick Sirois*
             United States Department of Defense - Fort..., US
             EOW: Tuesday, November 23, 2010
             Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle 

*Senior Corrections Officer John H. (Packy) Paskewicz*
             Maine Department of Corrections, ME
             EOW: Tuesday, November 16, 2010
             Cause of Death: Heart attack 

*Trooper Jonathan T. McDonald*
             Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas ..., TX
             EOW: Monday, November 15, 2010
             Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Ga. deputy killed at home by suicidal gunman - 11/15/2010
*Kevin Roberts* - [Greene County, Georgia] 
Chief Deputy Kevin Kell Roberts Cause of Death: Gunfire 

*Correctional Officer Gary M. Chapin*
             Crawford County Correctional Facility, PA
             EOW: Monday, November 15, 2010
             Cause of Death: Assault 

Pa. cop investigating poaching is killed - 11/12/2010
*David Grove* - [Freedom Township, Pennsylvania] 
Wildlife Conservation Officer David Grove Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Truck driver kills Calif. cop in gunfight - 11/08/2010
*Ryan Bonaminio* - [Riverside, California] 
Police Officer Ryan Bonaminio Cause of Death: Gunfire 

NM cop dies in three-car auto wreck - 11/01/2010
*Dean Miera* - [Bernalillo County, New Mexico] 
Deputy Sheriff Dean Miera Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

*Police Officer Paul Dittamo*
             Metropolitan Police Department, DC
             EOW: Saturday, October 30, 2010
             Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Texas cop hit by drunk driver last week dies - 10/29/2010
*Sergio Antillon* - [San Antonio Police Department, Texas] 
Police Officer Sergio A. Antillon Cause of Death: Vehicular assault


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*2011* 
94 deaths as of 6/26/2011

*Deputy Sheriff Suzanne Hopper*
            Clark County Sheriff's Office, OH
            EOW: Saturday, January 1, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire
Sheriff's deputies, suspect in Ohio trailer park shootout are ID'd

*Deputy Sheriff John Norsworthy*
            Fort Bend County Sheriff's Office, TX
            EOW: Tuesday, January 4, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident         

*Chief of Police Ralph Painter*
            Rainier Police Department, OR
            EOW: Wednesday, January 5, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire         
Oregon chief killed with own weapon

*Police Officer William H. Torbit Jr.*
            Baltimore City Police Department, MD
            EOW: Sunday, January 9, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire (Accidental)
Md. cop killed by fellow officers outside nightclub

*Sgt. Ryan Russell* - [Toronto, Ontario] 
Toronto cop killed stopping stolen snowplow - 01/12/2011

*Police Officer Rogerio Morales*
            Davie Police Department, FL
            EOW: Thursday, January 13, 2011
            Cause of Death: Heart attack                                                         

*Police Officer Christopher Matlosz*
            Lakewood Police Department, NJ
            EOW: Friday, January 14, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire
Police arrest suspect in townhouse killing of NJ officer

*Police Officer Kevin P. Marceau*
            Dallas Police Department, TX
            EOW: Friday, January 14, 2011
            Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle
15 years later, Texas cop dies of injuries

*Police Officer Larry Nehasil*
            Livonia Police Department, MI
            EOW: Monday, January 17, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire
Mich. cop killed in shootout

*Detective Roger Castillo*
            Miami-Dade Police Department, FL
            EOW: Thursday, January 20, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire                                                         
2 Fla. LEOs killed while serving a warrant

*Detective Amanda Haworth* 
            Miami-Dade Police Department, FL
            EOW: Thursday, January 20, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire
2 Fla. LEOs killed while serving a warrant

*Officer Thomas 'Tommy' Hayes*
 Columbus, Ohio; Columbus Police Division
 End of Watch: 01-20-11
 Officer Thomas Hayes, 61, has passed away due to health complications  directly stemming from a gunshot wound he received in 1979 while in  performance of his duties. Police Officer Tom Hayes

*Corporal Charles Richard (Chuck) Nesbitt Jr.*
            Sumter Police Department, SC
            EOW: Friday, January 21, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident

*Sergeant Tom Baitinger*
            St. Petersburg Police Department, FL
            EOW: Monday, January 24, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire                                                         

*Police Officer Jeffrey Yaslowitz*
            St. Petersburg Police Department, FL
            EOW: Monday, January 24, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire

*Police Officer David Moore*
            Indianapolis Metropolitan Police Department, IN
            EOW: Wednesday, January 26, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire

*Corrections Officer Casimiro Pomales*
            New York State Department of Correctional 
EOW: Friday, January 28, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident                                                         

*Correctional Officer Jayme Lee Biendl*
            Washington State Department of Corrections, WA
            EOW: Saturday, January 29, 2011
            Cause of Death: Assault

*Correctional Officer Colonel Greg Malloy*
            Florida Department of Corrections, FL
            EOW: Wednesday, February 2, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

*Police Officer Michael J. Califano*
            Nassau County Police Department, NY
            EOW: Saturday, February 5, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

*Police Officer Jonathon Bastock*
            Stow Police Department, OH
            EOW: Saturday, February 5, 2011
            Cause of Death: Duty related illness 

*Police Officer Aaron Peru*
            San Carlos Apache Tribal Police Department, TR
            EOW: Sunday, February 13, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

*Officer Thomas Adams*
            California Highway Patrol, CA
            EOW: Tuesday, February 15, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

*Captain Daniel Stiles*
            Uniontown Police Department, OH
            EOW: Tuesday, February 15, 2011
            Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle 

*Special Agent Jaime J. Zapata*
            United States Department of Homeland Secur..., US
            EOW: Tuesday, February 15, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 
*
Deputy Marshal Derek Hotsinpiller* 
            United States Department of Justice - Mars..., US
            EOW: Wednesday, February 16, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

*Captain John I. (Jay) McDonough*
            Volusia County Beach Patrol, FL
            EOW: Wednesday, February 16, 2011
            Cause of Death: Heart attack 
Fla. Captain dies of heart attack in training

*Sergeant Adam Rosenthal*
            Delray Beach Police Department, FL
            EOW: Thursday, February 17, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 
Florida officer killed in wreck before shift

*Police Officer John Falcone*
            Poughkeepsie City Police Department, NY
            EOW: Friday, February 18, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire
*
Police Officer David S. Crawford*
            St. Petersburg Police Department, FL
            EOW: Monday, February 21, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire
Fla. officer fatally shot; police hunt for killer

*Park Ranger Julie Weir*
            United States Department of the Interior -..., US
            EOW: Thursday, February 24, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

*Park Ranger Chris Nickel*
[United States Department of the Interior - National Park Service, Utah]
Hiker finds Utah ranger who died of heart attack - 02/24/2011

*Police Officer Fred Thornton*
            Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department, NC
            EOW: Friday, February 25, 2011
            Cause of Death: Explosion 

*Deputy Sheriff Willie Amos Cammon*
            Heard County Sheriff's Office, GA
            EOW: Thursday, March 3, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

*Deputy Sheriff Shandon Wright*
            Pierce County Sheriff's Department, WA
            EOW: Thursday, March 3, 2011
            Cause of Death: Duty related illness 
Wash. deputy dies after surgery for on-duty shoulder injury

*District Administrator Debra K. Collins*
            Missouri Department of Corrections, MO
            EOW: Friday, March 4, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

*Police Officer Donald Joshua Newman*
            Jemison Police Department, AL
            EOW: Saturday, March 5, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 
Ala. cop killed responding to head-on crash

*Deputy Marshal John Perry*
            United States Department of Justice - Unit..., US
            EOW: Tuesday, March 8, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 
US marshal dies from injuries in St. Louis shootout

*Police Officer Jay Sheridan*
            Limon Police Department, CO
            EOW: Wednesday, March 9, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 
Officer, suspect killed in Colo. standoff 

*Police Officer Geoffrey Breitkopf*
            Nassau County Police Department, NY
            EOW: Saturday, March 12, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire (Accidental) 

*Deputy Sheriff Sebastian Diana*
            Orange County Sheriff's Office, FL
            EOW: Saturday, March 12, 2011
            Cause of Death: Duty related illness 

*Deputy Sheriff Cameron Neil Justus*
            Buchanan County Sheriff's Office, VA
            EOW: Sunday, March 13, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

*Deputy Sheriff William Ezra Stiltner*
            Buchanan County Sheriff's Office, VA
            EOW: Sunday, March 13, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

*Police Officer Alain Schaberger*
            New York City Police Department, NY
            EOW: Sunday, March 13, 2011
            Cause of Death: Assault 
NY officer killed after pushed down stairs by EDP

*Police Officer Stephanie Brown*
            San Antonio Police Department, TX
            EOW: Tuesday, March 15, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 
Texas cop hits pole, dies on way to call

*Deputy Sebastian Diana*
[Orange County, Florida] 
Cop dies of infection after CPR with baby - 03/18/2011

*Police Officer Jermaine Gibson*
            Cathedral City Police Department, CA
            EOW: Saturday, March 19, 2011
            Cause of Death: Vehicle pursuit 
Calif. cop hits tree in high-speed chase, dies

*Police Officer Andrew Dunn*
            Sandusky Police Department, OH
            EOW: Saturday, March 19, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 
Ohio cop shot, killed questioning suspect

*Police Officer Craig Birkholz*
            Fond du Lac Police Department, WI
            EOW: Sunday, March 20, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 
Video: Suicidal gunman kills Wis. cop

*Senior Police Officer Elmer (Buddy) Christian*
            Athens-Clarke County Police Department, GA
            EOW: Tuesday, March 22, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 
Georgia officer killed by carjacking suspect

*Game Warden Pilot Daryl Gordon*
            Maine Department of Inland Fisheries and W..., ME
            EOW: Friday, March 25, 2011
            Cause of Death: Aircraft accident 
Game warden dies in Maine plane crash

*Trooper Kevin P. Dobson*
            New York State Police, NY
            EOW: Saturday, March 26, 2011
            Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle

*Deputy Sheriff Robert Britton* - [Smith County Sheriff's Office, Texas] 
Deputy Sheriff Robert Britton
                                    EOW: Monday, March 28, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Animal related
Texas deputy dies after cow attack 

*Trooper I Anthony R. Fotiou*
                                    New Jersey State Police, NJ
                                    EOW: Monday, March 28, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Heart attack

*Sergeant James "Tim" Timothy Chapin*
                                    Chattanooga Police Department, TN
                                    EOW: Saturday, April 2, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire

*Deputy Sheriff Eric Stein* - [Keokuk County Sheriff's Office, Iowa] 
Sergeant Eric Stein
                                    Keokuk County Sheriff's Office, IA
                                    EOW: Monday, April 4, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire
Iowa deputy killed questioning subject 

*Trooper Jeffrey Werda* - [Michigan State Police, Michigan] 
*Trooper Jeffrey Werda*
EOW: Wednesday, April 6, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Mich. trooper thrown from cruiser, killed 

*Senior Officer Specialist Christopher Cooper*
                                    United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Prisons, US
                                    EOW: Thursday, April 7, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Heart attack

*Correctional Officer Ronald E. (RJ) Johnson*
                                    South Dakota Department of Corrections, SD
                                    EOW: Tuesday, April 12, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Assault

*Police Officer Jonathan Schmidt* - [Trumann Police Department, Arkansas] 
Patrolman Jonathan Schmidt
                                    EOW: Tuesday, April 12, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire
Witnesses: Slain Ark. officer rescued partner

*Deputy Sheriff Sherri Jones* - [Bowie County Sheriff's Department, Texas] 
Deputy Sheriff Sherri Jones
EOW: Monday, April 18, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire
Texas deputy shot, killed by inmate 

*Public Safety Officer Eric Zapata* - [Kalamazoo Department of Public Safety, Michigan]
Public Safety Officer Eric Zapata
EOW: Monday, April 18, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire
Mich. officer fatally shot, suspect kills self

*Police Officer J. Christopher Kilcullen*
                                    Eugene Police Department, OR
                                    EOW: Friday, April 22, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire

*Deputy Sheriff Clifton Taylor*
                                    Johnson County Sheriff's Office, TX
                                    EOW: Saturday, April 23, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire

*Police Officer Daryl Hall*
                                    St. Louis Metropolitan Police Department, MO
                                    EOW: Sunday, April 24, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire

*Police Officer Rolando Tirado*
                                    Buckeye Police Department, AZ
                                    EOW: Sunday, May 1, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire

*Captain Ralph Braden* - [Wartburg Police Department, Tennessee] 
Captain Ralph Braden
                                    Wartburg Police Department, TN
                                    EOW: Monday, May 2, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Assault
Officer dies 10 days after domestic arrest

*Trooper Andrew "Andy" Thomas Wall*
                                    Tennessee Highway Patrol, TN
                                    EOW: Saturday, May 7, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Motorcycle accident

*Brian Dulle* - [Warren County Sheriff's Office, Ohio] 
Sergeant Brian Dulle
                                    Warren County Sheriff's Office, OH
                                    EOW: Tuesday, May 10, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Vehicular assault
Ohio Deputy killed while deploying stop sticks 

*Eduardo Rojas, Jr.* - [United States Border Patrol, Arizona] 
Border Patrol Agent Eduardo Rojas, Jr.
                                    United States Department of Homeland  Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol, US
                                    EOW: Thursday, May 12, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Automobile accident
2 border patrol agents struck by train, killed

*Hector R. Clark* - [United States Border Patrol, Arizona]
Border Patrol Agent Hector R. Clark
                                    United States Department of Homeland  Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol, US
                                    EOW: Thursday, May 12, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Automobile accident
2 border patrol agents struck by train, killed 

*Corrections Officer IV Craig A. Orrell*
                                    Texas Department of Criminal Justice, TX
                                    EOW: Thursday, May 12, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Heart attack

*Police Officer Paul W. Nauden*
                                    Chicago Police Department, IL
                                    EOW: Friday, May 20, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Heart attack

*Trooper First Class Shaft S. Hunter*
                                    Maryland State Police, MD
                                    EOW: Saturday, May 21, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Vehicle pursuit

*Police Officer Trevor Scott Phillips*
                                    Tuscaloosa Police Department, AL
                                    EOW: Saturday, May 21, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Motorcycle accident

*Police Officer Andrew Garton*
                                    Hawthorne Police Department, CA
                                    EOW: Thursday, May 26, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Motorcycle accident

*Sergeant Kenneth Gary Vann*
                                    Bexar County Sheriff's Office, TX
                                    EOW: Saturday, May 28, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire

*Kevin Will* - [Houston, Texas] 
Police Officer Kevin Will
                                    Houston Police Department, TX
                                    EOW: Sunday, May 29, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Vehicular assault
Houston officer struck and killed by drunk driver 

*Special Agent Timothy S. Briggs*
                                    United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Investigation, US
                                    EOW: Tuesday, May 31, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Heart attack

*William C. Johnson Jr.* - [Newark, New Jersey] 
Off-duty NJ cop killed in shooting - 05/27/2011

*Trooper Ellen E. Engelhardt*
                                    Massachusetts State Police, MA
                                    EOW: Wednesday, June 1, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Vehicular assault

*Timothy S. Briggs* - [London, Kentucky] 
FBI agent dies of heart attack in training - 06/02/2011

*Jefferson Taylor* - [Riverside, Missouri] 
Master Patrolman Jefferson Taylor
EOW: Friday, June 3, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Weather/Natural disaster
Mo. officer struck by lightning in Joplin dies 

*Deputy Sheriff Kurt Wyman*
                                    Oneida County Sheriff's Office, NY
                                    EOW: Tuesday, June 7, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire

*Keith Bellar* - [Dickson, Tennessee] 
Deputy Sheriff Keith Bellar
                                    Dickson County Sheriff's Office, TN
                                    EOW: Tuesday, June 7, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire
Tenn. deputy dies a day after being shot in head 

*Investigator Warren "Sneak" B. Lewis, III*
                                    Nash County Sheriff's Office, NC
                                    EOW: Thursday, June 9, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire

US Marshal task force member killed - 06/10/2011
*Warren Lewis* - [Nashville, North Carolina] 

*Police Officer Charles "Chuck" Armour*
                                    Detroit Police Department, MI
                                    EOW: Saturday, June 11, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Vehicular assault

*Jeffrey Alexander* - [Chemung County, New York] 
Deputy Sheriff Jeffrey Alexander
                                    Chemung County Sheriff's Department, NY
                                    EOW: Sunday, June 12, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Deputy sheriff dies in auto accident 

*Kevin Sandoval* - [Pasadena, California] 
Police Officer Kevin Sandoval
EOW: Tuesday, June 14, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Fall
Police officer collapses, dies during training

*Trooper Adam M. Bowen*
                                    Virginia State Police, VA
                                    EOW: Friday, June 24, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Automobile accident

*Sergeant Darrell Curley*
                                    Navajo Division of Public Safety, TR
                                    EOW: Sunday, June 26, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire

*Police Officer Russell Anthony George*
                                    Ball Police Department, LA
                                    EOW: Sunday, June 26, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Automobile accident

*Charles Allen VanMeter* - [, Texas] 
Deputy Sheriff Charles Allen VanMeter
                                    Brazoria County Sheriff's Office, TX
                                    EOW: Sunday, June 26, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Deputy killed when patrol collides with pickup


----------



## ballen0351

Rest In Peace Dep. Waugtel Hopper.

My thoughts and prayers are with her family and friends. 

Somebody killed a policeman today
And a part of America died...
A piece of our country he swore to protect
Will be buried with him at his side.
The beat that he walked was a battlefield, too,
Just as if he had gone off to war;
Though the flag of our nation won't fly at half-mast
To his name they will add a gold star.
The suspect that shot him will stand up in court
With counsel demanding his rights,
While a young widowed mother must work for her kids
And spend many long, lonely nights.
Yes, somebody killed a policeman today...
Maybe in your town or mine,
While we slept in comfort behind our locked doors
A cop put his life on the line.
Now his ghost walks the beat on a dark city street,
And he stands at each new rookie's side;
He answered the call... of himself gave his all,
And a part of America died...
~~Author Unknown~~​


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Sergeant Tom Baitinger*
            St. Petersburg Police Department, FL
            EOW: Monday, January 24, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire                                                         

  *Police Officer Jeffrey Yaslowitz*
            St. Petersburg Police Department, FL
            EOW: Monday, January 24, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Police Officer David Moore*
            Indianapolis Metropolitan Police Department, IN
            EOW: Wednesday, January 26, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire


----------



## Bob Hubbard

11 more names.

Correctional Officer Colonel Greg Malloy
            Florida Department of Corrections, FL
            EOW: Wednesday, February 2, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Police Officer Michael J. Califano
            Nassau County Police Department, NY
            EOW: Saturday, February 5, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Police Officer Jonathon Bastock
            Stow Police Department, OH
            EOW: Saturday, February 5, 2011
            Cause of Death: Duty related illness 

Police Officer Aaron Peru
            San Carlos Apache Tribal Police Department, TR
            EOW: Sunday, February 13, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Officer Thomas Adams
            California Highway Patrol, CA
            EOW: Tuesday, February 15, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

Captain Daniel Stiles
            Uniontown Police Department, OH
            EOW: Tuesday, February 15, 2011
            Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle 

Special Agent Jaime J. Zapata
            United States Department of Homeland Secur..., US
            EOW: Tuesday, February 15, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Deputy Marshal Derek Hotsinpiller
            United States Department of Justice - Mars..., US
            EOW: Wednesday, February 16, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

Captain John I. (Jay) McDonough
            Volusia County Beach Patrol, FL
            EOW: Wednesday, February 16, 2011
            Cause of Death: Heart attack 

Sergeant Adam Rosenthal
            Delray Beach Police Department, FL
            EOW: Thursday, February 17, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 
Florida officer killed in wreck before shift

Police Officer John Falcone
            Poughkeepsie City Police Department, NY
            EOW: Friday, February 18, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*Captain John I. (Jay) McDonough*
[Volusia County Beach Patrol, Florida]
Fla. Captain dies of heart attack in training - 02/21/2011
*
Police Officer David S. Crawford*
            St. Petersburg Police Department, FL
            EOW: Monday, February 21, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire
Fla. officer fatally shot; police hunt for killer

*Park Ranger Julie Weir*
            United States Department of the Interior -..., US
            EOW: Thursday, February 24, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

*Park Ranger Chris Nickel*
[United States Department of the Interior - National Park Service, Utah]
Hiker finds Utah ranger who died of heart attack - 02/24/2011

*Police Officer Fred Thornton*
            Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department, NC
            EOW: Friday, February 25, 2011
            Cause of Death: Explosion 

*Deputy Sheriff Willie Amos Cammon*
            Heard County Sheriff's Office, GA
            EOW: Thursday, March 3, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

*Deputy Sheriff Shandon Wright*
            Pierce County Sheriff's Department, WA
            EOW: Thursday, March 3, 2011
            Cause of Death: Duty related illness 
Wash. deputy dies after surgery for on-duty shoulder injury

*District Administrator Debra K. Collins*
            Missouri Department of Corrections, MO
            EOW: Friday, March 4, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 

*Police Officer Donald Joshua Newman*
            Jemison Police Department, AL
            EOW: Saturday, March 5, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 
Ala. cop killed responding to head-on crash

*Deputy Marshal John Perry*
            United States Department of Justice - Unit..., US
            EOW: Tuesday, March 8, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 
US marshal dies from injuries in St. Louis shootout

*Police Officer Jay Sheridan*
            Limon Police Department, CO
            EOW: Wednesday, March 9, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 
Officer, suspect killed in Colo. standoff 

*Police Officer Geoffrey Breitkopf*
            Nassau County Police Department, NY
            EOW: Saturday, March 12, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire (Accidental) 

*Deputy Sheriff Sebastian Diana*
            Orange County Sheriff's Office, FL
            EOW: Saturday, March 12, 2011
            Cause of Death: Duty related illness 

*Deputy Sheriff Cameron Neil Justus*
            Buchanan County Sheriff's Office, VA
            EOW: Sunday, March 13, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

*Deputy Sheriff William Ezra Stiltner*
            Buchanan County Sheriff's Office, VA
            EOW: Sunday, March 13, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 

*Police Officer Alain Schaberger*
            New York City Police Department, NY
            EOW: Sunday, March 13, 2011
            Cause of Death: Assault 
NY officer killed after pushed down stairs by EDP

*Police Officer Stephanie Brown*
            San Antonio Police Department, TX
            EOW: Tuesday, March 15, 2011
            Cause of Death: Automobile accident 
Texas cop hits pole, dies on way to call

*Deputy Sebastian Diana*
[Orange County, Florida] 
Cop dies of infection after CPR with baby - 03/18/2011

*Police Officer Jermaine Gibson*
            Cathedral City Police Department, CA
            EOW: Saturday, March 19, 2011
            Cause of Death: Vehicle pursuit 
Calif. cop hits tree in high-speed chase, dies

*Police Officer Andrew Dunn*
            Sandusky Police Department, OH
            EOW: Saturday, March 19, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 
Ohio cop shot, killed questioning suspect

*Police Officer Craig Birkholz*
            Fond du Lac Police Department, WI
            EOW: Sunday, March 20, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 
Video: Suicidal gunman kills Wis. cop

*Senior Police Officer Elmer (Buddy) Christian*
            Athens-Clarke County Police Department, GA
            EOW: Tuesday, March 22, 2011
            Cause of Death: Gunfire 
Georgia officer killed by carjacking suspect

*Game Warden Pilot Daryl Gordon*
            Maine Department of Inland Fisheries and W..., ME
            EOW: Friday, March 25, 2011
            Cause of Death: Aircraft accident 
Game warden dies in Maine plane crash

*Trooper Kevin P. Dobson*
            New York State Police, NY
            EOW: Saturday, March 26, 2011
            Cause of Death: Struck by vehicle


----------



## MA-Caver

Chattanooga police officer shot and killed during gun battle. 


> A source close to the officer killed in this morning&#8217;s shootout has  confirmed that Sgt. James Timothy Chapin, 51, died in the gun battle  while responding to an armed robbery at 5952 Brainerd Road.
> http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/2011/apr/02/chattanooga-officer-shot-and-killed/


http://www.timesfreepress.com/news/2011/apr/02/chattanooga-officer-shot-and-killed/


----------



## jks9199

Trooper Adam M. Bowen
Virginia State Police

End of Watch: June 24, 2011

Trooper Adam Bowen was killed when his patrol car was involved in a collision in King George County.

Trooper Bowen was responding to call for assistance from a Virginia State Police special agent. He was traveling westbound on Route 3 and as he entered the intersection of Route 3 and Madison Drive his patrol car collided with a vehicle that was traveling eastbound. The impact forced the patrol car to run off the road and strike a traffic pole. The patrol car was split in half by the force of the impact and the front end of the vehicle continued into a nearby parking lot where it struck three parked cars. Trooper Bowen died at the scene.

Trooper Bowen had served with the Virginia State Police for three years. He had previously served with the U.S. Air National Guard and participated in Operation Iraqi Freedom and Operation Enduring Freedom. He is survived by his parents and fiancée


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*42 more.

Deputy Sheriff Robert Britton* - [Smith County Sheriff's Office, Texas] 
Deputy Sheriff Robert Britton
                                    EOW: Monday, March 28, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Animal related
Texas deputy dies after cow attack 

*Trooper I Anthony R. Fotiou*
                                    New Jersey State Police, NJ
                                    EOW: Monday, March 28, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Heart attack

*Sergeant James "Tim" Timothy Chapin*
                                    Chattanooga Police Department, TN
                                    EOW: Saturday, April 2, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire

*Deputy Sheriff Eric Stein* - [Keokuk County Sheriff's Office, Iowa] 
Sergeant Eric Stein
                                    Keokuk County Sheriff's Office, IA
                                    EOW: Monday, April 4, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire
Iowa deputy killed questioning subject 

*Trooper Jeffrey Werda* - [Michigan State Police, Michigan] 
*Trooper Jeffrey Werda*
EOW: Wednesday, April 6, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Mich. trooper thrown from cruiser, killed 

*Senior Officer Specialist Christopher Cooper*
                                    United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Prisons, US
                                    EOW: Thursday, April 7, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Heart attack

*Correctional Officer Ronald E. (RJ) Johnson*
                                    South Dakota Department of Corrections, SD
                                    EOW: Tuesday, April 12, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Assault

*Police Officer Jonathan Schmidt* - [Trumann Police Department, Arkansas] 
Patrolman Jonathan Schmidt
                                    EOW: Tuesday, April 12, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire
Witnesses: Slain Ark. officer rescued partner

*Deputy Sheriff Sherri Jones* - [Bowie County Sheriff's Department, Texas] 
Deputy Sheriff Sherri Jones
EOW: Monday, April 18, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire
Texas deputy shot, killed by inmate 

*Public Safety Officer Eric Zapata* - [Kalamazoo Department of Public Safety, Michigan]
Public Safety Officer Eric Zapata
EOW: Monday, April 18, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire
Mich. officer fatally shot, suspect kills self

*Police Officer J. Christopher Kilcullen*
                                    Eugene Police Department, OR
                                    EOW: Friday, April 22, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire

*Deputy Sheriff Clifton Taylor*
                                    Johnson County Sheriff's Office, TX
                                    EOW: Saturday, April 23, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire

*Police Officer Daryl Hall*
                                    St. Louis Metropolitan Police Department, MO
                                    EOW: Sunday, April 24, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire

*Police Officer Rolando Tirado*
                                    Buckeye Police Department, AZ
                                    EOW: Sunday, May 1, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire

*Captain Ralph Braden* - [Wartburg Police Department, Tennessee] 
Captain Ralph Braden
                                    Wartburg Police Department, TN
                                    EOW: Monday, May 2, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Assault
Officer dies 10 days after domestic arrest

*Trooper Andrew "Andy" Thomas Wall*
                                    Tennessee Highway Patrol, TN
                                    EOW: Saturday, May 7, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Motorcycle accident

*Brian Dulle* - [Warren County Sheriff's Office, Ohio] 
Sergeant Brian Dulle
                                    Warren County Sheriff's Office, OH
                                    EOW: Tuesday, May 10, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Vehicular assault
Ohio Deputy killed while deploying stop sticks 

*Eduardo Rojas, Jr.* - [United States Border Patrol, Arizona] 
Border Patrol Agent Eduardo Rojas, Jr.
                                    United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol, US
                                    EOW: Thursday, May 12, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Automobile accident
2 border patrol agents struck by train, killed

*Hector R. Clark* - [United States Border Patrol, Arizona]
Border Patrol Agent Hector R. Clark
                                    United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol, US
                                    EOW: Thursday, May 12, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Automobile accident
2 border patrol agents struck by train, killed 

*Corrections Officer IV Craig A. Orrell*
                                    Texas Department of Criminal Justice, TX
                                    EOW: Thursday, May 12, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Heart attack

*Police Officer Paul W. Nauden*
                                    Chicago Police Department, IL
                                    EOW: Friday, May 20, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Heart attack

*Trooper First Class Shaft S. Hunter*
                                    Maryland State Police, MD
                                    EOW: Saturday, May 21, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Vehicle pursuit

*Police Officer Trevor Scott Phillips*
                                    Tuscaloosa Police Department, AL
                                    EOW: Saturday, May 21, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Motorcycle accident

*Police Officer Andrew Garton*
                                    Hawthorne Police Department, CA
                                    EOW: Thursday, May 26, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Motorcycle accident

*Sergeant Kenneth Gary Vann*
                                    Bexar County Sheriff's Office, TX
                                    EOW: Saturday, May 28, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire

*Kevin Will* - [Houston, Texas] 
Police Officer Kevin Will
                                    Houston Police Department, TX
                                    EOW: Sunday, May 29, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Vehicular assault
Houston officer struck and killed by drunk driver 

*Special Agent Timothy S. Briggs*
                                    United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Investigation, US
                                    EOW: Tuesday, May 31, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Heart attack

*William C. Johnson Jr.* - [Newark, New Jersey] 
Off-duty NJ cop killed in shooting - 05/27/2011

*Trooper Ellen E. Engelhardt*
                                    Massachusetts State Police, MA
                                    EOW: Wednesday, June 1, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Vehicular assault

*Timothy S. Briggs* - [London, Kentucky] 
FBI agent dies of heart attack in training - 06/02/2011

*Jefferson Taylor* - [Riverside, Missouri] 
Master Patrolman Jefferson Taylor
EOW: Friday, June 3, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Weather/Natural disaster
Mo. officer struck by lightning in Joplin dies 

*Deputy Sheriff Kurt Wyman*
                                    Oneida County Sheriff's Office, NY
                                    EOW: Tuesday, June 7, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire

*Keith Bellar* - [Dickson, Tennessee] 
Deputy Sheriff Keith Bellar
                                    Dickson County Sheriff's Office, TN
                                    EOW: Tuesday, June 7, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire
Tenn. deputy dies a day after being shot in head 

*Investigator Warren "Sneak" B. Lewis, III*
                                    Nash County Sheriff's Office, NC
                                    EOW: Thursday, June 9, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire

US Marshal task force member killed - 06/10/2011
*Warren Lewis* - [Nashville, North Carolina] 

*Police Officer Charles "Chuck" Armour*
                                    Detroit Police Department, MI
                                    EOW: Saturday, June 11, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Vehicular assault

*Jeffrey Alexander* - [Chemung County, New York] 
Deputy Sheriff Jeffrey Alexander
                                    Chemung County Sheriff's Department, NY
                                    EOW: Sunday, June 12, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Deputy sheriff dies in auto accident 

*Kevin Sandoval* - [Pasadena, California] 
Police Officer Kevin Sandoval
EOW: Tuesday, June 14, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Fall
Police officer collapses, dies during training

*Trooper Adam M. Bowen*
                                    Virginia State Police, VA
                                    EOW: Friday, June 24, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Automobile accident

*Sergeant Darrell Curley*
                                    Navajo Division of Public Safety, TR
                                    EOW: Sunday, June 26, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Gunfire

*Police Officer Russell Anthony George*
                                    Ball Police Department, LA
                                    EOW: Sunday, June 26, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Automobile accident

*Charles Allen VanMeter* - [, Texas] 
Deputy Sheriff Charles Allen VanMeter
                                    Brazoria County Sheriff's Office, TX
                                    EOW: Sunday, June 26, 2011
                                    Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Deputy killed when patrol collides with pickup


----------



## jks9199

*Sergeant Steven Kenner, Bismarck (ND) Police Department*


 

Rest In Peace.


----------



## MA-Caver

Apologies if this has been posted previously. 
http://www.godvine.com/Police-Officer-s-Final-Act-of-Kindness-Caught-on-Tape-Before-Dying-1065.html


----------



## SavageMan

On February 18, 2012 Sgt. Michael Todd May of the Monongalia County Sheriff's Department was killed when his cruiser was struck by a drunk driver that Deputy May was attempting to stop during a high speed pursuit that had went through two states starting in Monongalia County, West Virginia and ending in Greene County, Pennsylvania. Sgt. May was an eleven year veteran of the Monongalia Sheriff's Department and is survived by his mother, father, and his brother. The drunk driver who Sgt. May was attempting to stop (Jarad Allen Green) had been arrested five times in Oklahoma for DUI prior to him striking Sgt. Mays cruiser and killing Sgt. May. Sgt. May served his community and gave his life in the line of duty, let us honour his memory along with the rest of our fallen brothers and sisters. End of Watch Brother Thank You For All Your Service.


----------



## Tez3

PC Ian Dibell, an old fashioned neighbourhood bobby. RIP.


http://www.clactonandfrintongazette...olice_chief_pays_tribute_to_murdered_officer/


----------



## SavageMan

On August 28, 2012 West Virginia State Trooper Cpl. Marshall Lee Bailey was shot and killed in the line of duty. After taking a drunk driver into custody Bailey and his partner were both shot after the suspect slipped his cuffs and was somehow able to obtain a gun. His partner Trooper Eric Michael Workman is still in critical condition. Deputy John Westfall who responded and exchanged fire with the suspect is in stable condition after surgery.


----------



## SavageMan

On August 31, 2012 West Virginia State Trooper Eric Michael Workman died from the gun shot wounds he received in the line of duty on August 28, 2012. His partner Cpl. Marshall Lee Bailey was killed in the same incident when after a drunk driver which they had taken into custody slipped his cuffs obtained a gun and shot both troopers.


----------



## SavageMan

Correctional Officer Zachary R. Post age 24 died Wednesday, November 14, 2012 at his home in Morgantown West Virginia. He is survivied by his wife Courtney D. Post. Zachary was a Federal Correctional Officer at USP Hazelton. He was an outstanding officer and a good friend. He will be missed.

God holds a special place in heaven for the Soldier, the Law Officer, and the Fireman. There they are called Guardian Angels.


----------



## jks9199

Prince William County PD Officer Chris Yung was killed at about 2 PM, 12/31/2012.  Officer Yung, a motor officer, was responding to a separate crash when a car turned in front him.  The vehicles collided, and burst into flame.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

[h=4]Police Officer[/h] 						[h=3]Patricia A. "Patty" Parete[/h] 						Buffalo Police Department, New York

						End of Watch: Saturday, February 2, 2013					



Police Officer Patty Parete  succumbed to gunshot wounds sustained on December 5th, 2006, when she  and her partner confronted an armed subject while responding to a 911  call about a fight at a convenience store at Elmwood Avenue and Chippewa  Street.

As they searched the subject he produced a handgun and opened fire,  striking both officers in the face. Officer Parete suffered a spinal  injury as a result of the shooting and became paralyzed from the neck  down. She died as a result of complications from the wounds on February  2nd, 2013.

The subject was convicted of charges in connection with the shooting of both officers and sentenced to 30 years in prison.


 					 						Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
 					 						 						Commissioner Daniel Derenda
						Buffalo Police Department
						74 Franklin Street
												Buffalo, NY 14202

												Phone: (716) 851-4444
http://www.odmp.org/officer/21661-police-officer-patricia-a-patty-parete


----------



## jks9199

The Virginia State Police have confirmed that Master Trooper J. A. Walker was murdered today in Dinwiddie County, Virginia.  Reports are that another trooper responded to a report of shots fired, and found Master Trooper Walker.  The responding trooper exchanged shots with the suspect, who was captured shortly thereafter.  Master Trooper Walker had served the Commonwealth for 40 years.

_Requiescat in pace_

http://www.nbc12.com/story/21546758/shots-fired-at-vsp-trooper-on-i-85-highway-closed-in-dinwiddie


Master Trooper Junius A. Walker, Virginia State Police


----------



## ballen0351

Former Trooper and acquaintance of mine I knew from working the same area.  Killed himself the other day.  He was never right after seeing two murdered kids.  He left law enforcement and I never knew what happened to him.  Not technically line of duty but in my opinion caused by the job.  RIP John.  Wish I knew you were hurting


----------



## oftheherd1

ballen0351 said:


> Former Trooper and acquaintance of mine I knew from working the same area.  Killed himself the other day.  He was never right after seeing two murdered kids.  He left law enforcement and I never knew what happened to him.  Not technically line of duty but in my opinion caused by the job.  RIP John.  Wish I knew you were hurting



Not easily recognized by governments nor insurance companies, but it sounds like complications from PTSD.  It doesn't only effect military from combat.  Sorry about any LEO, but as he was a friend, I know it is difficult, and more so because you didn't keep up with him.  

I have always felt guilty about a former supervisor I knew, who I know felt he hadn't been treated right by the establishment, and probably hadn't.  I also didn't keep up with him to have a clue he was hurting enough to eat his pistol.  And of course now it is too late to try to help him.  He was a good guy who tried to help his subordinates at all times.


----------



## ballen0351

http://www.odmp.org/officer/21821-police-officer-jason-schneider
RIP Jason


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker

ballen0351 said:


> http://www.odmp.org/officer/21821-police-officer-jason-schneider
> RIP Jason


Thank you Jason. Thank you for your service as a Marine and for giving your life making this world a little safer.  May you Rest in Peace. 

Tom


----------



## ballen0351

Hero!  Nor for how he died but for how he lived. RIP


http://www.odmp.org/officer/21836-police-officer-rod-bradway

Officer Rod Bradway was shot and killed while responding to a domestic dispute call in a northwest Indianapolis apartment complex. Upon arrival, Officer Bradway heard cries for help and made entry into an apartment where he came under fire and was mortally wounded.

Officer Bradway was able to return fire on the subject and is credited with saving the life of the domestic dispute victim. Officer Bradway was transported to Wishard Hospital, where he succumbed to his wounds several hours later.


----------



## ballen0351

RIP

2 police officers ambushed, killed at Vegas restaurant


----------



## ballen0351

RIP Ofc Renn
With voices cracking and anger seething, Mayor Greg Ballard, Public Safety Director Troy Riggs and Police Chief Rick Hite said 21-year veteran patrolman Perry Renn had been shot and killed in an Eastside alley.
"Tonight we are here because we have lost one of our own," Hite said. "Perry Renn was a very fine and courageous officer."


----------



## MattofSilat

R.i.p.


----------



## ballen0351

Patrolman Jeffery Westerfield was shot and killed from ambush as he sat in his patrol car in the 2600 block of Van Buren Street.

A citizen called 911 at 5:50 am after discovering Patrolman Westerfield suffering from gunshot wounds in his patrol car, with multiple shell casing found outside of the vehicle. The exact circumstances of his death are unknown.

Read more: Patrolman Jeffrey Westerfield, Gary Police Department, Indiana


----------



## ballen0351




----------



## ballen0351

Police Officer Charles Kondek Tarpon Springs Police Department Florida


----------



## ballen0351

Police Officer Wenjian Liu New York City Police Department New York


----------



## ballen0351

Police Officer Rafael Ramos New York City Police Department New York


----------



## ballen0351

Police Officer Tyler Jacob Stewart Flagstaff Police Department Arizona


----------



## ballen0351

http://www.odmp.org/officer/22315-special-police-officer-stephen-petruzzello


----------



## Carol

Officer Stephen Arkell, Brentwood (NH) PD, EOW May 12, 2014

Arkell was a part-time officer responding to a domestic call alone.  Both the fact that he was part-time, and responding alone is not at all unusual for small towns up here in NH. 

The call stemmed from people in the neighboring duplex heard the two arguing.  Father was in his 80s, son was in his 40s.

Arkell was ambushed gunfire immediately upon entry to the home by the son.

Officer Derek Franek from the neighboring town of Fremont raced over to the home, in hopes of saving Arkell.   The son fired multiple times on Franek.    Franek was able to avoid gunfire -- possibly because the son had abandoned his vantage point and had gone to set fires at multiple places around the home. 

The gunfire punctured town gas pipes, releasing propane in to the home, causing the home to explode in flames during the standoff.  Miraculously, Brentwood (and surrounding towns) were able to contain the fire and keep it from spreading to the other side of the duplex. 

The father, and Officer Franek, were able to escape without serious injury.  The son was believed to be killed by the blaze, and Officer Arkell believed to have died of his injuries.


 We will never forget Steve - News - seacoastonline.com - Portsmouth NH


----------



## ballen0351

Thank You Carol  didnt feel right to "like" the post but thank you for posting it


----------



## Carol

ballen0351 said:


> Thank You Carol  didnt feel right to "like" the post but thank you for posting it



I understand totally what you mean.  Meant to post the story when it happened but I think I was too in shock...as was the rest of the state.  A local newspaper referenced it as their story of the year, which made me think of it again.


----------



## ballen0351

Police Officer James E. Foster Jr. Denham Springs Police Department Louisiana


----------



## ballen0351

Sergeant Sean Renfro Jefferson County Sheriff s Office Colorado


----------



## ballen0351

Police Officer Craig Chandler Baltimore City Police Department Maryland


----------



## ballen0351

Sergeant Charles Kerry Mitchum Loxley Police Department Alabama


----------



## ballen0351

Trooper Nicholas Dees Oklahoma Highway Patrol Oklahoma


----------



## ballen0351

Detective Terence Avery Green Fulton County Police Department Georgia


----------



## ballen0351

Police Officer Robert Wilson III Philadelphia Police Department Pennsylvania


----------



## ballen0351

Deputy U.S. Marshal Josie Wells United States Department of Justice - United States Marshals Service U.S. Government


----------



## ballen0351

Patrolman George S. Nissen Stone Park Police Department Illinois


----------



## ballen0351

Patrolman Adrian Arellano El Paso Police Department Texas


----------



## ballen0351

Police Officer Alex Yazzie Navajo Division of Public Safety Tribal Police


----------



## ballen0351

Police Officer Michael Johnson San Jose Police Department California


----------



## ballen0351

Trooper Trevor Casper Wisconsin State Patrol Wisconsin


----------



## ballen0351

Police Officer Juandre Gilliam Jeanerette Police Department Louisiana


----------



## ballen0351

Detective Brian Moore New York City Police Department New York


----------



## ballen0351

Sergeant Greg Moore Coeur d Alene Police Department Idaho


----------



## ballen0351

Police Officer Liquori Tate Hattiesburg Police Department Mississippi
Police Officer Benjamin Deen Hattiesburg Police Department Mississippi


----------



## ballen0351

Reserve Deputy Sonny Smith Johnson County Sheriff s Office Arkansas


----------



## ballen0351

Police Officer Richard Martin Houston Police Department Texas


----------



## ballen0351

Detective Kerrie Orozco Omaha Police Department Nebraska


----------



## jks9199

Police Officer Sonny Kim, Cincinatti PD, OH


----------



## jks9199

Deputy US Marshall Zacarias Toro


----------



## jks9199

Police Officer Daryle Holloway
New Orleans Police Department, LA

Read more: Law Enforcement Line of Duty Deaths in 2015


----------



## jks9199

Police Officer Rick Silva
Chehalis Police Department, WA

Read more: Law Enforcement Line of Duty Deaths in 2015


----------



## jks9199

Sheriff Ladson O'Connor
Montgomery County Sheriff's Office, GA

Read more: Law Enforcement Line of Duty Deaths in 2015


----------



## jks9199

Trooper Anthony Raspa
New Jersey State Police, NJ

Read more: Law Enforcement Line of Duty Deaths in 2015


----------



## jks9199

Police Officer Toure Heywood
Georgia State University Police Department, GA

Read more: Law Enforcement Line of Duty Deaths in 2015


----------



## jks9199

Sergeant Iris Janett Smith
Mississippi Department of Corrections, MS


Read more: Law Enforcement Line of Duty Deaths in 2015


----------



## jks9199

Officer Gregg "Nigel" Benner
Rio Rancho Police Department, NM

Read more: Law Enforcement Line of Duty Deaths in 2015


----------



## ballen0351

I was trying to keep it up to date but sadly they are coming fast.


----------



## jks9199

Patrolman James Bennett, Jr.
Housing Authority of New Orleans Police Department, LA

Read more: Law Enforcement Line of Duty Deaths in 2015


----------



## jks9199

Trooper Taylor Thyfault
Colorado State Patrol, CO


----------



## jks9199

Inspector Robert James Bowling
North Carolina Division of Motor Vehicles License and Theft Bureau, NC

Read more: Law Enforcement Line of Duty Deaths in 2015


----------



## jks9199

Detective Shelane Gaydos, FCPD

Sadly -- it won't be listed as a LODD but she was buried with full honors today.


----------



## ballen0351

Trooper Eric K. Chrisman Kentucky State Police Kentucky


----------



## K50Marine

Senior Trooper Steven Vincent


----------



## ballen0351

Sergeant Christopher Kelley
Sergeant Korby Kennedy
Police Officer David Joseph Nelson
Patrolman John James Wilding
Corrections Officer Timothy Davison
Police Officer Vernell Brown, Jr.
Sergeant Scott Lunger
Deputy Sheriff Delton Daniels
Police Officer Sean Michael Bolton
Police Officer Thomas LaValley
Detective Brent L. Hanger
First Lieutenant Arthur A. Green, III
Deputy Sheriff Craig Stephen Whisenand
Deputy Sheriff Carl Howell
Detention Officer Tronoski Jones
Senior Trooper Steven Vincent
Sergeant Peggy Vassallo
Police Officer Henry Nelson
Trooper James M. Bava
Trooper Chad H. Wolf

And a Harris County Deputy was shot in the back and killed this evening while pumping gas at a gas station but his memorial page hasn't been posted yet


----------



## ballen0351

Deputy Sheriff Darren Goforth


----------



## ballen0351

Lieutenant Charles Joseph Gliniewicz


----------



## ballen0351

Trooper Joseph Cameron Ponder


----------



## ballen0351

Deputy Sheriff Dwight Maness


----------



## ballen0351

Deputy Sheriff Richard Allen Hall
Sergeant Eric Meier
Trooper Kyle D. Young
Police Officer Kevin Toatley
Trooper Nathan-Michael W. Smith
Deputy Sheriff Bill Myers
Deputy Sheriff Rosemary Vela
Police Officer Greg Alia


----------



## Tez3

PC David Phillips.
PC killed by stolen vehicle named as David Phillips - BBC News


----------



## ballen0351

* Officer Terence Olridge *
10/11/2015


Rookie Officer Terence Olridge was slain while sitting in his patrol car outside of his home in Cordova, Tennessee. He had joined the Memphis Police Department in September 2014 and was 32 years-old. 

He leaves behind an expectant wife. 

*Agency: *
Memphis Police Department
*State: *
Tennessee 
*Cause:*
Gunshot wound
*End of Watch:*
Sunday, October 11th, 2015


----------



## jks9199

On Saturday, February 27, 2016, Officer Ashley Guindon of the Prince William County Police Department (VA) was shot and killed in the line of duty while responding to a domestic violence call.  Her murderer had killed his wife before police arrived, and opened fire on the responding officer, killing Officer Guindon and wounding two other officers.  It was Officer Guindon's first day on patrol.

Officer Ashley M. Guindon


----------



## Skullpunch

Deputy Sheriff John Robert Kotfila Jr.

It's hard to put how much I respect this man into words.  RIP


----------



## Juany118

New here and saw Brad was missing.  We worked in the same County. Montgomery County police officer Brad Fox shot to death

Still missing ya Brother but your son, born shortly after you passed, we will make sure he knows you, never fear.


----------



## Juany118

Jesus wept...

Dallas Police Ambush - NBC News


----------



## Buka

What the hell is happening to our country? Breaks my heart.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

So very sad.  My thoughts and prayers go out to the families.


----------



## oftheherd1

Unbelievable!


----------



## Juany118

Community mourns death of Delaware State Police Cpl. Stephen Ballard


----------

